# Nets



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I use regular tank nets from dinky to the biggest for babies & juvies. For adults I bought a couple nets from the bait shop. Broom stick handle, WAY bigger mouth, & a lot deeper also. I have two, one regular & one with rubber coating over the netting. Under 20$ bought both & well worth every cent.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

I use Python nets for the little guys.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

For big p's I use a pond net about 1ft across. The mesh is thicker then a normal net but if/when this one gets reipped ill probably go with a fishing net. This net hasn't been ripped yet so it's working so far. I Bought it for only like 10$ so i figure I couldnt of went rong even if they did shread it. My standard nets usually get shreaded pretty quick but they are only a couple bucks to replace so if i get a few uses from them its fine


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Has anybody ever thought of a chainmail fishnet?
I have a chainmail gloove for cutting fish filets, and was thinking a net wouldn't be a bad idea for predatory fish keepers.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I'd never even consider chainmail net. That would tear fish up! Maybe if it had rubber coating to soften it up.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

BRUNER247 said:


> I'd never even consider chainmail net. That would tear fish up! Maybe if it *had rubber coating to soften it up*.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I used a large pond net for Ares and he ripped it up good. Usually I use a small bucket (big enough for fish)and guide the fish in with a small net.


----------

